# Cannon mp970 printer?



## Asset (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi, sorry but yes I'm new to Freebsd. I was wondering is it possible to print with this printer? I was printing fine in Ubuntu intrepid using the pixma 150 driver grayscale and it worked fine. Just wondering if there is any possible way to print using FreeBSD. Thank-you


----------



## gordon@ (Apr 2, 2009)

Check the linuxprinting.org site, the database they have will pretty much apply to FreeBSD as well. Here's the page for the MP970 you cite:

http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-MP970

You'll probably just want to get CUPS setup on FreeBSD to support the printer.


----------



## Asset (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank-you


----------



## Asset (Apr 6, 2009)

I really new to FreeBSD, but want to learn as I go, so please don't mind me if I ask too much questions . My printer is connected via usb, my pc doesn't recognize it when I turn on the printer. Can someone please teach a newbie step by step please .  Btw "gordon" I did go to the page for the drivers for my printer, but I think its something to do with my use mount. Thank-you all again


----------

